# Swithland Water Works - November 2011



## Priority 7 (Nov 27, 2011)

The final explore of the day in the great company of UrbanX, Alex76 and James (Get a fecking account here dude). We wound up, after a few detours, at Swithland Water Works. The Grade II listed Water Work consisting of six filter beds, water tank, a gazebo and steps was constructed in 1896 by Hawkesley of London. Constructed using granite rubble stone, dressed stone, blue brick and lead. The series of six polygonal filter beds are symmetrically placed around a hexagonal covered partly sunken draw-off tank with elaborate balustrade and central gazebo in a Renaissance style. The filter beds have blue brick retaining walls with stone edges while the tank has low granite side walls with short stone pilasters and arches (some blocked) at intervals. Above the pilasters are the piers of the balustrade, which is itself a row of small arches with rusticated stone work. Two flights of stone steps with similar balustrades lead up to bitumen covered top of tank. The principal piers have been carved wit Renaissance obelisks on top. In centre of tank an octagonal open stone gazebo on stone plinth with eight Roman Doric columns supporting arches, entablature and lead dome with carved stone lantern on top. The Gazebo covers central air vent. 
























































Down the hatch to coin a phrase 





















Kudos to MD for the location info really helped us out bud thanks shame we couldn't meet up during our explores.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 27, 2011)

That's beatiful !!


----------



## MD (Nov 27, 2011)

thats great fellas 
great to see it from a different angle


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats WIDE angle lol, thanks for the info we got some strange looks from the road and after getting back to the car we had a little fun too:

Twitcher - "Seen much here today"
James - "Yep"
Twitcher - "Really like what"
Me - "some nature not really been watching the birds, closest we got was back end of a pheasant"


----------



## alex76 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys for a top day out and top explore specially this one and it was great meeting you all.
A few of mine

























look forward to the next one chaps


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice shots Alex love the light flare on the window shot  definately more to come


----------



## alex76 (Nov 27, 2011)

cheers bud yeap defo


----------



## scribble (Nov 27, 2011)

Wonderful buildings!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome photos guys! Was an awesome day! 
You're all way too keen with your photos! My trademark UrbanX sillohuettes will be up in the week!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 28, 2011)

Fabulous site and photies guys. Love it.


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 28, 2011)

Love the look of this!

Some great light there too.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 28, 2011)

nice stuff


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW!! 

top work and great photos....some of the architecture is to die for! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 28, 2011)

By gum! They don't build utility works like that anymore, more is the pity. 

Great pictures, especially in the reservoir underground. reminds me of the Byzantine one in Istanbul. 

By the way, were they handing out any samples under that bridge then? 

Good work me boyyos...


----------



## Faing (Nov 28, 2011)

craftsmanship with function, good find


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 28, 2011)

Very smart!, the first pic is very cool.


----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent, nice to see the underground resi is still dry, was expecting them to possibly refill it after all the work they had done.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think they are still working on it as one area had protective sheeting all over it. No samples under the bridge I'm afraid Teejf but we left them your details should they return


----------

